# Favourites ?



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't know quite how it happened , but my old Dano Longhorn somehow became a favourite instrument . Cheaply made by intent . Unique . At first it was pretty squawky sounding but I noticed it kept sounding better as the strings got older . Went on to become a favourite .
My other favourite in the running would probably be my little Gibson DC Jr .
It's funny , I started off as a Fender guy , now I seem to play just about anything but ...
So , post your favourites , it would be interesting to see what others like to play .


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I like my Ibanez SDGR.
Fairly inexpensive, nice and light and sounds great.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Of the six that I own, two are my favourites with my recent acquisition quickly obtaining that status as well, after one rehearsal.

'14 Gibson EB4








'09 G&L Jazz
it's currently sporting a tort PG


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

That Reverend is a funky looking thing !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I want a P to go with my aerodyne. Not sure which would win out, and i dont play much right now - but the rack has room.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’m a guitar player who due to COVID has been playing bass for recording. I have owned an Epiphone Thunderbird for a few years but it didn’t get much play. Last spring my granddaughter asked if she could borrow the bass. In August I realized she meant for me to give her the bass. I had a pretty nice Strat that wasn’t getting much play so I sold it to put the funds toward a bass. A few days later I was in my car.waiting for my wife when I realized Westcoast Guitars was a block away. I came home with a very nice 2020 MIJ Tokai bass. It is my number 2 guitar now.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

This little Gibson is a favourite . I spend a lot of time with it . The Yamaha is the perfect surf bass , it's really like a jazz bass on steroids , and the V is one of my favourite guilty pleasures . And despite being an old Pbass guy , I do love a nice old Ric . This 4000 is one great sounding thing . This bunch was what was in my practice spot at the inlaw's .


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I like my Ibanez SDGR.
> Fairly inexpensive, nice and light and sounds great.
> 
> View attachment 356824
> View attachment 356825


I think I might have the proper neck for your bass.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I think I might have the proper neck for your bass.


The proper neck? I don’t see the issue with the neck that’s on it...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> I think I might have the proper neck for your bass.


?

That's the neck it comes with.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

sulphur said:


> ?
> 
> That's the neck it comes with.


I guess "proper" was the wrong word to use, sorry. 

what I meant to say is, 
I have an SDGR 500 neck with a profile on the heel that looks like it would perfectly fill that sort of cavity at neck/body joint of your guitar. It makes me wonder what Ibanez was up to back then.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> I guess "proper" was the wrong word to use, sorry.
> 
> what I meant to say is,
> I have an SDGR 500 neck with a profile on the heel that looks like it would perfectly fill that sort of cavity at neck/body joint of your guitar. It makes me wonder what Ibanez was up to back then.
> View attachment 356872


Ah, looks like the pocket is deeper on my bass.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I have two basses, so I guess they're both my favourite.

EBMM USA Sterling HH. I was lucky to come across this one in a trade. I've had some cool basses over the years, but this is by far my favourite.









My other bass is a Yamaha TRBX305. More of a workhorse. But I like its versatility.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Kerry Brown where'd you find that one?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> @Kerry Brown where'd you find that one?


Westcoast Guitars in Vancouver. They are a Tokai Japan dealer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Westcoast Guitars in Vancouver. They are a Tokai Japan dealer.


Many thanks. I found a vintage? hard puncher but forget which province...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> Many thanks. I found a vintage? hard puncher but forget which province...


I fell in love with it as soon as I picked it up. It just felt right. I’ve never played a vintage one. The quality on this this one is everything you’d expect from a high end Japanese guitar. They had some nice Strats and Teles as well three more basses.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

My first bass was a Gibson EB0, nice playing, but really muddy sound until I replaced the pickup with a Dimarzio.
Sold it (to a punk rocker), and bought a Lado Rock II. Most versatile bass I've ever seen or played, but weighed a ton.









My favorite all time though is the one that I should have bought a 1980 Guild B-302


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> I fell in love with it as soon as I picked it up. It just felt right. I’ve never played a vintage one. The quality on this this one is everything you’d expect from a high end Japanese guitar. They had some nice Strats and Teles as well three more basses.


Couldn't find tokai basses on their site. It's an absolute nightmare to navigate too


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Like some here, I'm not a bass player by any stretch of imagination, but I like playing it once in awhile. This one fits my needs right now. This Squier Mini P-bass is fun to play. Light and more like the size of a guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Emailed L&M about a precision, there's one in Oshawa for a decent price, and another I won't disclose in case it gets scooped up before I find out about the L&M one.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> Couldn't find tokai basses on their site. It's an absolute nightmare to navigate too


Their web site is very bad. Phone them. They are good people. They had some on Reverb but I don’t see any basses now. Westcoast Guitars


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I am under qualified for his kind of bass rig.
But I’m grateful for it (not my pictures)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Budda said:


> Couldn't find tokai basses on their site. It's an absolute nightmare to navigate too


That's a terrible site. No prices, products seem to be missing and little info.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Always12AM , that Mustang should be a lovely match with the Portaflex . 
Nice !


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Morrow said:


> Always12AM , that Mustang should be a lovely match with the Portaflex .
> Nice !


The Mustang really helps bridge the gap for me scale wise from guitar. I feel guilty for how little I use the actual cab given that 99% of the time im going straight into the DAW, but I couldn’t resist owning a 15’ cab and being able use the cutting edge flip top technology lol.

I definitely try to channel my inner Carol Kaye with the old flat wounds and riding the volume knob as best as I can. I also like to run in directly into an LA2A plug in so that I can seat it into the mix without having to tamper with the EQ.

I highly recommend the PF series, even the solid state is a great piece to own even as a DI. I might try to find a nice JBL for the cab one day. Put the casters to work lol.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

One of those cabs went on kijiji for a song last year , and then a couple of months later the head turned up and I was kicking myself . 
But I'm pretty much amped and cabbed up .


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well a buddy got in touch with a fender mexi standard with a quarter pounder, case and an epoxied first fret? Gonna looknat it next week maybe.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Only a Jay.
All the way.
Every day.
Nothing more to ever say. 
Hand me something not a Jay?
I hand it back and say, "No way".


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

BMW-KTM said:


> Only a Jay.
> All the way.
> Every day.
> Nothing more to ever say.
> ...


Really? lol


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Really? lol
> View attachment 358113


You know I wondered about spelling the J out as a word while I was typing it but that particular possibility never occurred to me.


----------



## Marshtech (May 8, 2021)

I'm constantly intrigued by the Longhorn Dano in post #1. I've owned a U2 dolphin head basses on two occasions but never the Longhorn or Shorthorn. Every time I get serious about buying one or the other of those 2, I chicken out. Probably will get one in the near future. The price keeps climbing on them which is another deterrent. 
My proven fave is a sunburst Precision bass.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

The Longhorn somehow became my most gigged bass . They are what they are . They were designed to be cheap , affordable instruments for beginners . They also sound great , and have a lovely unique feel . Masonite hollow construction , unique lipstick pickups , wooden popsicle stick bridge and cheap tuners ... they are what they are . 
Mine sounds deadly .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Currently, these two, Godin Freeway PJ style, and a Gold Tone resonator (here with its progeny...Uke, I am your father...) These are worth bonding with as they check so many boxes for me...hopefully lifer basses...famous last words I suppose.
















Previously, my favourites were a Mustang and a Tele Bass. A bunch of five strings and a double bass were just tools.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hard to play favorites, I love them all. The 65 EB3 was my first and mudbuckers rule (a DiMarzio Model One is sacralidge! @dtsaudio ;P ) just don't try to use them full bore, unchoked, if you're in a dense or heavy rock band because it will get lost (but if you're dubby/electro/psyche folk it's perfect). The brit invasion bass sound is choked mud - kinda clanky but you can't get that on an EB0, just a 2 or 3). The 81 Victory Standard is like the best P you ever played but slightly more mid aggressive - insanely comfortable wide/flat D neck with 2 octave reach there - I'm a short scale guy and don't have any trouble despite the width. The 78 RD Artist is just the ticket for chordy riffage and heavy fx use. The 75 Les Paul Triumph is my main player though and jack of all trades that can approximate all of them.

With the exception of the EB3 (60s thin body) they're all heavy; I like the big girls.











If money were no object I would also have an EB2, Les Paul Signature, Thunderbird, Guild B301/2, and Yammie Flying Samurai (so there's been some drooling on my part looking through this thread).


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> The 75 Les Paul Triumph is my main player


I can understand why. That's a beaut!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My Westone Super Headless is still my favorite.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Somebody posted a pic of their DC Jr with a chrome cover and surround and I loved it . I’m not one to mod basses , as a rule , but this is an exception .
I spend a lot of time on this Jr . And heartily recommend them . I picked up mine on sale , but my only regret was that I hadn’t bought one sooner .
... deadly little bass !


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My fave is also my only. A hundred dollar RBX-170. Picked it up for a project I was working on and it has hung around. Plays and sounds surprisingly good. The cheap plastic tuning pegs gave out a while back, so now it has upgraded tuners that cost as much as the bass.



Mooh said:


> ... and a Gold Tone resonator (here with its progeny...Uke, I am your father...) These are worth bonding with as they check so many boxes for me...hopefully lifer basses...famous last words I suppose.
> ...


Those resonator basses have been on my watch list for quite a while, but I never see them come up.


----------



## YellowChecker (Jun 10, 2021)

My 72(?) Jazz bass. Always been too chicken to take the neck off to check the serial. 
Sounds great & plays great. Starting to show it age, will have to get new frets in the near future.


----------



## Marshtech (May 8, 2021)

Marshtech said:


> I'm constantly intrigued by the Longhorn Dano in post #1. I've owned a U2 dolphin head basses on two occasions but never the Longhorn or Shorthorn. Every time I get serious about buying one or the other of those 2, I chicken out. Probably will get one in the near future. The price keeps climbing on them which is another deterrent.
> My proven fave is a sunburst Precision bass.


update - just bought another one! always a burst.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

YellowChecker said:


> My 72(?) Jazz bass. Always been too chicken to take the neck off to check the serial.
> Sounds great & plays great. Starting to show it age, will have to get new frets in the near future.
> View attachment 369556


I wouldn’t mess with it unless the neck needs adjustment. Real nice bass !


----------



## YellowChecker (Jun 10, 2021)

Frenchy99 said:


> I wouldn’t mess with it unless the neck needs adjustment. Real nice bass !


Thanks! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks that


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

My number one is an American Original P Bass.

It wasn’t supposed to be that way. I originally went to get a Road Worn P bass, but the only RW bass I could find in stock sounded like wet cardboard. I kept running the rack and this AO bass kept coming out on top.

I asked them to change the strings on the RW and that I’d come back again tomorrow. The RW with brand new roundwounds still sounded deader than a doornail, and the AO was still coming out on top. I didn’t want the AO to win, I was trying really hard to find another bass that could beat it, but it was the Goldilocks bass. The rest were all too hot or too cold, while this one was just right.

I didn’t even want to be a P Bass guy. I was a Jazz Bass guy, the P was just to fill in a gap if someone asked for that sound.

That all changed when I plugged it into an SVT. I had an epiphany... the heavens opened up, light shon down, trumpets blared... and I became a P Bass guy.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Ibanez soundgear gio.I took this as part of a trade about a year ago and glad I did.Its lightweight,plays well and my first bass.Im surprised how some days I prefer to play it instead of guitar.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

'16 Revernd Mercalli


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I’ve always admired Reverend , somehow never managed to buy one . Unfortunately they’re rare out east .


----------

